# Spiderwood Island - kep's First Planted Tank - 120g



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

I started my adventure right after Thanskgiving 2014 with my first planted tank. I planned on a 55g but well, they had a sale on the 120's so I went for it. I kept a 7g tank with guppies for several years and gave the setup away to my sister about three years ago and decided to get back into the hobby. My ultimate goal was to end up with a school of Discus. I am still researching this to see what plants will prosper with the warmer waters.

*Specs and Equipment:*

120g - 48x24x24
Black Sand Flourite
Pressurized CO2 with VIV glass diffuser
[STRIKE]2-EcoTech Marine Radion XR15 FW[/STRIKE] 2 BML Dutch 6300k XB MC Series running 8 hours (4/14/15)
Eheim Pro3 G90 canister + a G160
RO water only (transitioning to add tap, at least 50%)
21" LED bubble wand running on opposite schedule of CO2

*Fauna:*

5 Sterba's cory cat, _Corydoras sterbai_
8 Lemon tetras, _Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis_
11 Cardinal tetras, _Paracheirodon axelrodi_
1 Neon tetra, _Paracheirodon innesi_ (sold to me with Cardinals and didn't realize it)
9 Rummynose tetras, _Hemigrammus bleheri_
9 Harlequin Rasboras, _Trigonostigma heteromorpha_
4 American flagfish, Jordanella floridae
1 Female guppy, _Poecilia reticulata_, "Gina" is blind in one eye (inbred I'm sure :hihi
6 Panda cory cat, _Corydoras panda_ (3/28/15)
1 Female golden mystery snail, _Ampullariidae_ - "Gary"
1 Zebra snail, _Neritina natalensis sp. "Zebra"_, "Zebrina"
2 Tiger nerite snail, _Neritina natalensis_, "Paprika", and the other added (3/28/15)
5 Assassin snail, _Clea helena_, (3 added on 4/6/15)
1 blue mystery snail, _Ampullariidae_ (4/6/15)


*Flora (far from inclusive):*

Glossotigma
 _Riccia fluitans_
Java moss, _Taxiphyllum barbieri_
Banana plant, _Nymphoides aquatica_
Java fern, _Microsorium pteropus_
Broadleaved amazon sword, _Echinodorus blehari_
Giant bacopa, _Bacopa caroliniana_
Broadleaved anubias, _Anubias barteri_
 _Anubias barteri var. nana 'petite'_
Water primrose, _Ludwigia repens_
Dwarf hairgrass, _Eleocharis acicularis_
Brazilian pennywort, _Hyrdrocotyle leucocophela_
 _Rotala rotundifolia_
 _Rotala wallichii_

*Other details:*
Eheim heater set at 78
pH 6.4
Modified EI dosing
KH 2
GH 5

Fish names courtesy of my niece :hihi:

I've already been through some pretty big learning experiences with this tank unfortunately. Learning the hard way I suppose! I unknowingly stocked too quick at one point and overloaded my filter. I battled ammonia for three weeks and I think I scarred my cory cats for life. Lost a few fish as well. I've also lost quite a chunk of change trying to grow plants that just wouldn't grow with my lights. I also tried my hand at a DIY auto doser and failed miserably... at separate times, both timers malfunctioned and dumped two months worth of ferts into the tank at once. That was quite a headache of water changes! I only use RO water and I have to haul it in 5g containers that I get filled at a water store. Dumping 17 5g jugs at a time into another 5g bucket to be pumped into the tank is quite a doozy. Then do it twice a day for a few days. Expensive... time consuming. lol So, no more auto dosing for me. Dry dosing it is until I cough up the cash for a dosing system.

I'll post pictures of the evolution of this tank from beginning to current in the next post. I look forward to, and appreciate any and all feedback as I'm learning as I go! Thanks for reading!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

My boyfriend had to climb under the house and add support under the living room where the tank was going to sit. We have a 1950s house with a raised foundation and wood floors. Better safe than sorry! That's about 1000 lbs I believe. 


















First fill









Swapped the wood around. Lots of tannins. 









More plants. Time passes. 









New EcoTech Lights









More plants!









Right about the time my driftwood stopped leaching I decided to go with spider wood and started over planting. 









It's a jungle









Rescape. Trying to make a driftwood island and create some negative space on the sides. Focus. 









After the heavy water changes from the auto dosing mishap, the water is so clear. Looks like a different tank. 









Here we are currently. I almost miss the old set up now. Oh well! Full speed ahead.









Shot at night with the LED bubble wand and moonlight. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

Go big or go home indeed! Very nice layout! Like your use of all your plants growing off of the driftwood.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

amphirion said:


> Go big or go home indeed! Very nice layout! Like your use of all your plants growing off of the driftwood.



Thanks! I plan to do some research on more plants that I can finagle to grow on the wood or somehow attach hidden pots to it. I really want to change the texture layout from so much spikey to softer and bunchier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking good, I like the latest configuration the best.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah i feel the wildness of that driftwood arangement. what are the fish?


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

i like your first scape with that big piece of dw better


----------



## skoram (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the new look as well. Great job!

Sent from my LG-F240S using Tapatalk


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

kep said:


> Thanks! I plan to do some research on more plants that I can finagle to grow on the wood or somehow attach hidden pots to it. I really want to change the texture layout from so much spikey to softer and bunchier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My advice here--- don't mix and match, group like things with like things. Spikes next to fuzzy will not do well generally, especially when they are different colors like red vs green. My best advice for you is to go sharp and spiky in the center with the driftwood (since it, itself is sharp and angular) and grow your bushy plants on the sides in the background. It also gives the illusion of bokeh, where you see a certain object sharpened but the background is blurred out.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I like both scapes, you definitely went big! Bet the fish like the spiderwood better, more tunnels to swim through.

Soft epiphyte? Bolbitis for sure. Maybe bushes of Fissidens or a trimmed moss?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

cool tank!


----------



## CowBoYReX (Nov 30, 2013)

I love the first one, I wish I had that kind of eye.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Exciting. I also like the spider scape. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you guys for the words of encouragement on the new scape! I feel better lol

I am really excited for the new lights to come and hopefully not too much more dies off before they do. It will allow me to have a bigger variety of plants to pick from.



ikuzo said:


> yeah i feel the wildness of that driftwood arangement. what are the fish?


Thanks! Here's what I have in there right now:
5 Sterbai corydoras
5 Lemon tetras + 3 babies (somehow they bred during the ammonia outbreak)
12 Cardinal tetras
9 Rummynose tetras
9 Harlequin Rasboras
4 American flagfish
1 guppy "gina" (raised from fry that bred in my old tank that my sis has)
1 Mystery snail - "gary"
1 Zebra snail "zebrina"
1 Tomato snail "paprika"
2 Assassin snails



amphirion said:


> My advice here--- don't mix and match, group like things with like things. Spikes next to fuzzy will not do well generally, especially when they are different colors like red vs green. My best advice for you is to go sharp and spiky in the center with the driftwood (since it, itself is sharp and angular) and grow your bushy plants on the sides in the background. It also gives the illusion of bokeh, where you see a certain object sharpened but the background is blurred out.


I really like that idea. That would make for an awesome view with a purpose, and that's kind of where I want to head.



Kathyy said:


> I like both scapes, you definitely went big! Bet the fish like the spiderwood better, more tunnels to swim through.
> 
> Soft epiphyte? Bolbitis for sure. Maybe bushes of Fissidens or a trimmed moss?


I think the fish really do dig it as I have seen them swimming in and out of the branches. There is also a huge hollow cave behind the wood and a hole that exits to the front. Haven't seen anyone swim through the hole yet. I almost wish the cave was on the other side so I could see the action in there. It's a great place to hide at least.

The bolbitis looks awesome, like a fern. That would be really neat. Also the fissdens has a great fuzzy texture. I'll definitely look into those.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

*Go Big or Go Home - Kelly's First Planted Tank - 120g*

I added some panda corys this weekend. 6 of them. They are settling in nicely. I cleaned the CO2 diffuser and seem to have upset my fish a little. The drop checker was reading yellow and my snails were moving real slow if at all and the guppy was at the surface. Apparently cleaning that diffuser did wonders and had to turn the CO2 down!!

My anubias is flowering though. Very cool. Although you can see my snail population is a bit crazy. I've ordered some more assassin snails from someone on here and they should be here this week. Though I'll have to manually remove the larger ones which I hate doing because I don't like to kill things. 



















Moved a few things around. The pirate ship you can see is my BF's. He insisted he get a piece of decor. Sigh


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

amphirion said:


> My advice here--- don't mix and match, group like things with like things. *Spikes next to fuzzy will not do well generally*, especially when they are different colors like red vs green.


Just curious, what did you mean exactly by this? They won't do well, or look good next to eachother?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I was quite partial to the original driftwood, I really liked the look. Not to say the spiderwood isn't great, but I have always been a fan of the big hardscape features like that original piece since I haven't been able to accomplish that look in my own tank.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> I was quite partial to the original driftwood, I really liked the look. Not to say the spiderwood isn't great, but I have always been a fan of the big hardscape features like that original piece since I haven't been able to accomplish that look in my own tank.



Yeah I've struggled with that a little. I am really tempted to go another route right now rather than pursue the "driftwood island", but the other part of me wants to finish what I've started and hope I will love it in the end. And if not, tear it down and start over. I suppose that's part of the hobby. 

I have that huge piece of driftwood sitting on my back patio as I've got nowhere to store it! Was thinking about posting it for pickup on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Took some photos the other night. The tank was overdue for cleaning as I've been out of town but couldn't help myself. 

Pearling









My new blue mystery snail. He's just a little guy. 









Added 3 assassin snails I got from boredom.is.me
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice pics! You got lemon tetras! I love those guys. They act completely different than any other tetra I've had, and I've had lots. They chase each other constantly very quickly and across the whole length of the tank.


----------



## Dzrtman (Mar 4, 2014)

*If I was a fish...*

...your tank looks like the sort of place I would like to hang out :hihi:


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> Nice pics! You got lemon tetras! I love those guys. They act completely different than any other tetra I've had, and I've had lots. They chase each other constantly very quickly and across the whole length of the tank.



Yeah they are pretty cool! My boyfriend thinks they look kinda like sharks lol They've actually bred in my tank and I have a couple of teenagers. So far the only things that have bred in there except snails!



Dzrtman said:


> ...your tank looks like the sort of place I would like to hang out :hihi:



Haha! Hey me too!

I received my new lights from Build My LED this week. They are super bright. Having some issues with the Solunar controller though that I haven't had time to look into yet. The lights are much more yellow than the Radions I have before, so that will take some time to get used to. As long as my plants are happy then I'll take it. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

kep said:


> Yeah they are pretty cool! My boyfriend thinks they look kinda like sharks lol They've actually bred in my tank and I have a couple of teenagers. So far the only things that have bred in there except snails!
> 
> ....I received my new lights from Build My LED this week. They are super bright......The lights are much more yellow than the Radions I have before


Your tank looks great! It has really taken shape! I bet with all those crannies, the fish would be able to breed and the fry survive, that is awesome! Mine spawned, but I never got fry from those. 

What BML fixture spectrum did you go with? It looks like the dutch planted maybe? What spectrum were your Radions? 

I think it looks perfect, I would be very happy with it if it were mine!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> Your tank looks great! It has really taken shape! I bet with all those crannies, the fish would be able to breed and the fry survive, that is awesome! Mine spawned, but I never got fry from those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! It's the Dutch 6300k XB MC series. I got two of them. Kinda wish I had gotten one of the Iwagumi ones at the 10k spectrum to make it a little less yellow, but I'm ok with the way it looks.

I see the fish swimming in and out of the plants and driftwood all the time. Plus the hidden cave in the back where they can get down to business while no one is looking [emoji39]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trujillp090868 (May 12, 2013)

Quick q why did you change your lights?


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

trujillp090868 said:


> Quick q why did you change your lights?



The Radions are great lights but weren't getting me high enough PAR on the bottom of the tank. They would be great for shorter tanks but mine is 24" deep and the mounting brackets were an additional 8" from the water surface. I needed higher light and heard BML was the way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> What spectrum were your Radions?


I didn't finish answering your question. The Radions can be pretty much any spectrum you would like. Their online adjustment options are amazing. You could customize the intensity of every color. I was running them at about 7000k I believe.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

hey man your tank is really great! it also makes me think I coulda gone with a darker substrate


----------



## salman (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice tank and light looks much better with BML lights. I was considering XR15FW for my smaller 60p tanks which are not that deep. Let me know if looking sell.


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

Tank looks great! What kind of issues were you having with the Solunar?


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

salman said:


> Nice tank and light looks much better with BML lights. I was considering XR15FW for my smaller 60p tanks which are not that deep. Let me know if looking sell.


I do plan to get these listed on here soon. I'll let you know!



Brian Mc said:


> Tank looks great! What kind of issues were you having with the Solunar?


I haven't played around with it too much yet, but one of the lights only had the white and red lights on when the controller was plugged in, and the other light had them all lit up. I am hoping that it's me and not the controller/light. As soon as the power was cut from the controller the light lit up like the other. Also I went in and modified the profile to shut the lights on and off by following the directions online (plus it seems simple enough), and the lights won't work per the schedule. I was able to dim them and play with that part.

I'm going to dig in to it this weekend and see if I can make it work right. If not I'll be hitting the forums and/or calling BML.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

kep said:


> I didn't finish answering your question. The Radions can be pretty much any spectrum you would like. Their online adjustment options are amazing. You could customize the intensity of every color. I was running them at about 7000k I believe.


Yeah, lol, I checked them out after you didn't answer..haha, but thanks!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> Nice pics! You got lemon tetras! I love those guys. They act completely different than any other tetra I've had, and I've had lots. They chase each other constantly very quickly and across the whole length of the tank.



Speaking of lemon tetras, they've been pretty active lately when the lights turn on doing their little chasing bit. I made a short clip of them this morning. You can see them dipping in and out of the hole in the center of the driftwood that opens up to a cave in the back. 

https://vimeo.com/125398063


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Friggin' AWESOME  Your tank is looking GREAT!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> Friggin' AWESOME  Your tank is looking GREAT!



Thanks!! I'm starting to come around more to the current setup. I think I'll keep developing it for a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

*Go Big or Go Home - Kelly's First Planted Tank - 120g*

Adding 15 or so Amano shrimp tonight. They are big enough to not get eaten and have time to grow. I think they get pretty big. Currently working on a drip acclimation that will run about two hours. The LFS water is straight tap and a whole world different from mine. 

I forgot to buy some Java moss for them the chill in but hopefully theirs enough hiding spots for them. 

I'm just shocked at how spotless my 9g tank is with the few RCS I have in there. Could really use some assistance with the big tank, and well, shrimp just crack me up. Love it when they jump or swim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

I've been noticing a lot of algae building lately and after a little research I've pretty much learned that I've got just about every kind brewing in my tank. 

The last 10 days or so I've been running the BML lights at 100% for 8 hours a day which has really kicked it up a notch. I haven't had time to try and figure out the Solunar controller, but finally last night and this morning got it worked out. 

Turns out one of the drivers is bad so I've only got one light I can control right now. I've got a message in to BML to hopefully swap it out with a new one for me quick. 

I've not had luck with the EI dosing so far. At one point the nitrates were through the roof so I adjusted and and I think it's still all out of whack. I've ordered just about all the test kits I could find and am gonna work in that direction. Once I figure out where I'm at I will adjust again and go from there. It's kind of a mess! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Tank looking fantastic, really. Think it's gonna be wild when it's fully grown in.

Sucks about the algae. I'd trade my BBA for any other kind, though. Uhg. Good luck with yours, may you succeed in your endeavour to defeat the Evil Lord Algae. But once you slay him, your tank will really pop, I think. Wish you had an HD camera.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Mitashade said:


> Tank looking fantastic, really. Think it's gonna be wild when it's fully grown in.
> 
> Sucks about the algae. I'd trade my BBA for any other kind, though. Uhg. Good luck with yours, may you succeed in your endeavour to defeat the Evil Lord Algae. But once you slay him, your tank will really pop, I think. Wish you had an HD camera.



Thanks! But, the HD camera is probably not a good idea right now. It might not be so pretty lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

kep said:


> I've been noticing a lot of algae building lately and after a little research I've pretty much learned that I've got just about every kind brewing in my tank.


Yeah, I have the BBA as well, actually more GBA, but anyway, it's a real PITA. 

Have you considered at siesta? With the LEDs, I knot' really see a downside, I am trying it my 90g tank. I went 3 1/2 hours on, 2hrs off, then 4hrs on (instead a 7 1/2 hours straight). I did however notice that my hygro rosanervig wasn't as pink the last couple of days. I haven't really noticed and change in algae, although I haven't given a good look. I might increase an hour either before the siesta, after, or both at 1/2hr each. I can let you know the results in a bit if you're interested.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> Yeah, I have the BBA as well, actually more GBA, but anyway, it's a real PITA.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered at siesta? With the LEDs, I knot' really see a downside, I am trying it my 90g tank. I went 3 1/2 hours on, 2hrs off, then 4hrs on (instead a 7 1/2 hours straight). I did however notice that my hygro rosanervig wasn't as pink the last couple of days. I haven't really noticed and change in algae, although I haven't given a good look. I might increase an hour either before the siesta, after, or both at 1/2hr each. I can let you know the results in a bit if you're interested.



My battle is fairly new but I had thought about it! I think you're on the right track adding an hour or so on each side and see how that goes. Let me know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

*Go Big or Go Home - Kelly's First Planted Tank - 120g*

I tested my water today and the new the phosphate kit i bought has come in handy. The phosphates were through the roof which can mean algae city. And I am working on the capital now. 

I try to follow EI guidelines and 1-2ppm is recommended. I was at 10+. 

My experience with EI has been some serious trial and error on both of my tanks so far. I am guessing I am just not planted heavily enough at this point and it's not getting eaten up by the plants. 

I did a 40% WC this afternoon (still sweating) and did some heavy scrubbing to remove a bunch of the algae and plucked off icky leaves. I am going to skip the phosphate dosing for a few weeks to get it back to where it needs to be. 

I am also currently using RO only water which I have from the beginning but am going to transition to tap. I would love to keep on with the RO and even bought my own system for home, but once I realized how much water is actually WASTED to make a gallon of RO is absolutely ridiculous. I'm in California in the middle of a drought and I just can't responsibly keep doing this. 

I've got to research and see what I need to expect. My water is very HARD and keeping my GH down with tap is gonna be real hard. Other than that I don't see too much of a change except my pH will probably ride higher than the 6.4 it does now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

kep said:


> I am also currently using RO only water which I have from the beginning but am going to transition to tap. I would love to keep on with the RO and even bought my own system for home, but *once I realized how much water is actually WASTED to make a gallon of RO is absolutely ridiculous. I'm in California in the middle of a drought and I just can't responsibly keep doing this.*


Wow, I respect that very much. roud:roud:roud: 



kep said:


> I've got to research and see what I need to expect. My water is very HARD and keeping my GH down with tap is gonna be real hard. Other than that I don't see too much of a change except my pH will probably ride higher than the 6.4 it does now.


It's not like I have experience with hard water personally, but my mother was on a well and when I tested the water, it was pH 9!!!!!!!! from tap. I am not kidding. I didn't bother waiting 24 hours, then testing, but her tank water tested well into the 8's. I got bored adding drops of KH and GH drops and gave up! She had corries that did ok in a 10g, even before I got into fish, but angelfish (duh) never did well, nor did neon tetras LOL! Actually, I take that back the ignorant things people do is not really to be laughed at, even though I'm admitting to have witnessed and done it myself.

But what I am getting at is I had some wisteria that did crappy in my tanks, but others grew well, so I gave it to her. It turned COMPLETELY different!!!! The plant took off completely in inert gravel (probably full of organic nutrient, but anyway), it completely took over the tank!! I was amazed!!

You just might have to reconsider what you want to keep in the tank and to what length you want to go to achieve a desired pH for it. Personally, I wouldn't chemically keep bringing the gh or kh down. (not saying you had this in mind). I think that would be extremely difficult and you would end up with a very unstable pH, which would be more difficult for the fish in the long run.

There are different plants that do better even in hard water, like any African plant (tiger lotus, aponogeton, java fern, bolbitis, etc) and vallisneria. I am sure there are others, like apparently wisteria. 

And maybe consider fish that can handle higher pH better, like kribensis, danios, barbs, gouramis, paradise fish, most rainbowfish like the Melanotaenia genus.

Trying to think of fish you can keep with plants too.

Or, if you are dead set on South American fish, there are ways to naturally lower your pH, look on the forum, but I will try to find links later


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

*Go Big or Go Home - Kelly's First Planted Tank - 120g*

Thanks for the water props!

I think all my fish will be alright. It will be a slow change and most are simple community fish that should be fine with a gradual change. The plants, well that another story, most of my plants thrive in soft water. So idk. Not gonna happen overnight, but I'll slowly start adding in tap with changes. Before I do any of that I will do some extensive testing on my tap water so I know what to expect. I tested the tap a long time ago and the pH was close to neutral, it was just hard. So that will be the biggest challenge. 

And I'm not into chemical ph up/down stuff and altering it with crazy stuff. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Here's some pics I took tonight after the water change. You'll be able to pick of some of the algae here and there. Currently only running one of my lights so the back of the tank is a little dark. The other one I am waiting on a part for so I've set it to run for 4 hours a day on the back of the tank. I can't dim it so it will be at 100% which is mad house PAR. 



















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

kep said:


>


Looking very nice! I love island type scapes. I would be tempted to remove that little sword(?) in the center and expose the cave opening more.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Looking very nice! I love island type scapes. I would be tempted to remove that little sword(?) in the center and expose the cave opening more.


I like that idea of moving that sword too.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

burr740 said:


> Looking very nice! I love island type scapes. I would be tempted to remove that little sword(?) in the center and expose the cave opening more.


Thanks! And hey, I think you're on to something there! It is a sword. I'll definitely try that.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

I was thinking the same about moving the sword, but I wasn't sure if it was a crypt, which would looks nice once filled in. Still looking great.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Moved the sword. Found some moss balls that had disappeared in the "island" lol










Left









Middle









Right









Right side looking in









Totally captured an assassin snail taking over a snail that I thought would be too big for them to get. And I've got a baby assassin which is just about the cutest thing ever. The algae battle has taken to snail shells as well apparently. Poor things. 









I'm working through some technical issues with my BML lights still. So far have got one dialed in at 50% and the others driver is messed up so I've got it on at 100% for two hours a day on the back. That has seemed to curb some of the algae. LONG tank cleanings each week scraping algae. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Pretty tank! I love woodscapes like yours. How's the circulation around the whole island?


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Phil Edwards said:


> Pretty tank! I love woodscapes like yours. How's the circulation around the whole island?



Thanks! Actually circulation could be better. I notice quite a bit of debris settling on plants, even with two filters. One spray bar pointed towards the front on the left and one spray bar pointed towards the center on the right. Each intake on opposite sides in the back. 

I just bought a circulation pump and haven't installed it yet. I am hoping that will help with the debris and stagnant water could be part of my algae problem. Plus I think the fish will dig it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

the tank is lookin good  I really like it!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

andrewss said:


> the tank is lookin good  I really like it!



Thanks! I seem to like it more everyday 

I renamed the thread from "Go Big or Go Home" to "Spiderwood Island". I thought it would be more fitting and don't want to disrespect my nano buddies! Well and I have a nano too lol

Did a big trim last night and replanted tons of stem tops. I gave away several sword plants and most of the Brazilian pennywort. The pennywort grows like a weed so it will be back with a vengeance soon. 

Pretty sure the plant on the front right with the pink is some sort of Ludwigia repens, am I correct?

Here's some new photos. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

do the fish seem to like the new circulation pumps ?


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

andrewss said:


> do the fish seem to like the new circulation pumps ?



At first I had just about every single one in a giant school swimming in the current. It was quite a show! They seem to be bored with them now lol

I'm still deciding on placement. Right now I have them on opposite ends, one up higher towards the front and the other lower towards the back. Debating on moving the left one to the back to mimic the angle of the spray bar, but I want to keep them pointed towards the center where everything settles. Just not sure about where they are at now because they are kind of dueling I suppose. Although they aren't that powerful, only 425 gph each so it's not a big jet stream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

kep said:


> ...most of my plants thrive in soft water. Before I do any of that I will do some extensive testing on my tap water so I know what to expect. I tested the tap a long time ago and the pH was close to neutral, it was just hard. So that will be the biggest challenge.
> 
> And I'm not into chemical ph up/down stuff and altering it with crazy stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree with not 'playing' with pH up/down chems.:wink:

So you've never left your tap water sit out for 24 hrs, then test, to see how much it rises in its own? Or if it does?

Some of the plants I mentioned can use carbonates as a carbon source, like vals, I theorize as to whether or not they might actually help bring your tank water pH down. Or is it GH that is so high. Less of an impact on pH anyway though.

Your tank's still looking great! I do think that's ludwigia repens, I think it will look really nice as a bushy form growing just overtop the lowest 'spider-leg' on the right (where it is) but when it fills in a bit. I like how you moved some of the rotala wallichii to the left side too, it's really growing nicely.

Bump: Or it is myriophyllum I am thinking of in the first of the newest series of pics, or actually may a mix of both, myrio on the right, wallichii on the left, ok, I will stop guessing, but I like how your tank is growing in.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> Totally agree with not 'playing' with pH up/down chems.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL well I'm not exactly sure what I have either. The two red/brown colored plants in the back on each side are actually different plants. Idk what they're called but the one on the left may be the wallichii. Thanks for the nice words!

I am playing with the tap water actually and have tested it a few times. It is very hard as I expected, but the bad thing is it seems to vary by 10 GH! I tested it the other day and it was 19 then this weekend it was 29... I've got to do some more tests to see how wild it actually gets. Several years ago when I had another tank it didn't use to fluctuate.

I have read that when in a drought water sources may vary more which will cause unstable conditions. 

I bought some peat granules and am going to run about 10g through it with a circulation pump for several days and see what that does to the hardness. Hopefully it drops it at least a few points, but it will still be hard no matter what I do. It's also supposed to lower the pH at the same time which would be nice. 

The pH is about 7.4 out of the tap and rises to about 8.2 after 24 hours. 

I was okay working with 19 GH but 29?! Holy cow. If all else fails I can cut the RO water in half at a minimum. The last two weeks I already started using some tap with the water changes. This weekend I used 10g of the 29 GH water and mixed it with 25g of RO and the hardness was at 9. I didn't need to use Equilibrium to remineralize this week at least lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

kep said:


> Thanks for the nice words!


No problem, it deserves a compliment 




kep said:


> The pH is about 7.4 out of the tap and rises to about 8.2 after 24 hours.


Sorry about the fluctuations, I never noticed all that with my tap water, gh always tests around 3-4, I thought, but I guess the pH straight from the tap varies especially in the winter to summer, so maybe it does. And I have to use equilibrium  My tanks without crushed coral in the filter can fall to 0ppm KH and like 2GH, than the pH falls to 6.2 or lower! (depending on water change frequency). I also let my water age at least 24hours, or use an airstone for 5hrs or so. I just keep doing the same thing, test once in a while, and everything seems fine with the fish anyway. Could be contributing to the BBA in my 90g tho actually........hmmmmmm 



kep said:


> The last two weeks I already started using some tap with the water changes.


That's good, have you noticed any changes with your plants? They seem okay to me.....


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> No problem, it deserves a compliment
> 
> Sorry about the fluctuations, I never noticed all that with my tap water, gh always tests around 3-4, I thought, but I guess the pH straight from the tap varies especially in the winter to summer, so maybe it does. And I have to use equilibrium  My tanks without crushed coral in the filter can fall to 0ppm KH and like 2GH, than the pH falls to 6.2 or lower! (depending on water change frequency). I also let my water age at least 24hours, or use an airstone for 5hrs or so. I just keep doing the same thing, test once in a while, and everything seems fine with the fish anyway. Could be contributing to the BBA in my 90g tho actually........hmmmmmm
> 
> That's good, have you noticed any changes with your plants? They seem okay to me.....


Ouch! So you've got to keep an eye on it with completely opposite water than me. My KH runs pretty low in this tank right now, but it's stable as well the pH at least. I have worried based on what I've ready because the KH and pH are low, but I haven't had any issues with the pH crashing. So far the pH the two times I've tested it were the same. Though I think I remember from years ago the pH out of the tap was neutral. Who knows.

So far I haven't noticed any changes with the plants or fish or even the water chemistry. I've only used about 10g out of the 50-60g or so I change a week. I used to only change about 25g a week but I've recently increased to assist with the algae and the phosphates mishap. Considering I'm trying to save water it doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but I'm also trying to save hundreds of dollars inside that tank! lol

I started a thread asking about transitioning from RO to tap which I'll reference here for later use.

I did figure out why the phosphates were so high. After some investigation on the EI dosing, the amounts that I had copied off the internet and that are everywhere seem to be wrong. At least that's what I determined using multiple fertilizer calculators online. The amount listed for KH2PO4 was way high, but the others seemed correct. I was following that schedule. It was a relief to find that out because I was starting to wonder if I was too high on everything, including things I can't test for.

If you google "EI dosing" the first linkthat pops up is the one I got the amounts from. I have seen that list in multiple locations on this forum and others too. Wonder how many people are having the same issue?


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

How heavily are you feeding the tank? Because keep in mind that fish food will add to the nutrient levels as well. But regardless, it seems that whether aquatic or not, phosphates are often way over-used in plant fertilization.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Trail_Mix said:


> How heavily are you feeding the tank? Because keep in mind that fish food will add to the nutrient levels as well. But regardless, it seems that whether aquatic or not, phosphates are often way over-used in plant fertilization.



They are well fed but I don't think I'm over feeding. I feed once a day in the evening and the floating stuff is gobbled up immediately. I also feed pellets for the corys which all disappear overnight. 

That table from the website I referenced for a 100-125g tank says to add 1/2 tsp of KH2PO4 3x per week and according to the "Fertilator" on a 120g tank that is adding 4.3 ppm phosphates each time. That's a lot. I think they just made a mistake with that number. All the others seem to check out just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice tank! Do you have a current plant list?


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

chris.rivera3 said:


> Nice tank! Do you have a current plant list?



Thanks! I'm not entirely sure of all the plants, but I've got most of them listed on the first post of the thread. I updated it the other day. I just bought plants and didn't think to find out what they were. Hindsight is 20/20!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Decided to build up my clean up crew with all this algae I'm farming lately. Picked up a nice group of 15 otos last night and 9 amano shrimp. It's been 24 hours now and I can find most of the otos so that's a good sign. They are pretty temperamental when it comes to change. I went on a whim to the LFS after work to pick them up and happened to bump up the CO2 a bit the night before and came home to a yellow drop checker. Fish are fine but I know the otos and amanos are sensitive so I was a bit worried. 

I seem to be getting a bit of a handle on the algae. I reduced the lights to about 6.5-7 hours a day and spend quite a bit of time on water change days scrubbing and removing what I can. 

Pretty disappointed with BuildMyLed... Ordered two and it's been months and still don't have two functioning lights. I had a bad driver so they sent me a new one which was also bad. Then a section of the lights went out and only showed channel 3, so I've got to send the whole light back in for repair. The Solunar controller came up with some kind of error so that had to be exchanged and one of the power supplies was making a weird, high pitched humming noise so that has to be exchanged too. So sending all the bad parts back tomorrow and who knows how long it will take to get them back. 


Overall with the above and having to wait a month to get the lights I've had a pretty bad experience so far. Only good thing is I've finally got the PAR to grow the stuff I want. I just don't have full coverage right now with one light. I've stacked two Satellite + lights next to each other to cover the back and the BML is in the front. 

Anyways, here's some pics for an update  Nevermind all the downer stuff, see the pics and now it's all good because the plants are growing fast and happy!!!




























Oto action


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

this is such a lovely tank! otos sure are cute lil guys, youve got quite a few too  they are funny


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

You know? If all is growing so well with one BML and two satellite+'s,, I guess you don't really need the second light. Your background is quite tall. Why would you need all that PAR in the back anyway? 

Your tank is looking really good. Just trying to brighten up the BML thing.

Btw, the bright green spiky plant in the 5th pic, do you have any idea what it is? I have it growing in one of my tanks too, but I never checked out what it was either.

Bump: Nevermind, I was too curious, I think it's rotala nanjenshan.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> You know? If all is growing so well with one BML and two satellite+'s,, I guess you don't really need the second light. Your background is quite tall. Why would you need all that PAR in the back anyway?
> 
> Your tank is looking really good. Just trying to brighten up the BML thing.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found out the name because I don't know either lol. I never remember to ask what it is I'm buying, I just point them out and oooh pretty!

And you're right, the tank will probably do just fine with those Sat+ lights on there. They've only been on the tank for a couple days. Prior to I had the second BML there and since I didn't have a working dimmer for it I just had it on for about 2 hours a day at full blast.

Eventually (when my lights are all set) I'm going to add Monte Carlo or HC and get a carpet going. 

Thanks for your input! Where is your journal??? I want to see what you have going on!


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the interest, but I do not have a journal, and it's funny, I have 10 tanks going and 295 combined gallons of tanks, but I breed angelfish, so I need the space. Maybe soon, I will make one.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> Thanks for the interest, but I do not have a journal, and it's funny, I have 10 tanks going and 295 combined gallons of tanks, but I breed angelfish, so I need the space. Maybe soon, I will make one.



10 tanks! I'd love to see that. I'll wait patiently 

So I've had some deaths lately. Only the panda corys. Found one mangled and had been dead for a couple days, he was barely recognizable. Then shortly after found one that looked skinny and was dark. He died the next day. Today found another looking skinny and dark but he has some kind of white thing on his side. I started s thread to see if anyone has some input. Really strange. 

Here he is 










Good news is I got some Ludwigia red and man is it beautiful!! Talk about pop! Also planted some Monte Carlo tonight to start my long awaited carpet.

I was debating on a "centerpiece" fish and since the beginning I wanted discus, but have come to realize that my tank is just not suited to them. So then I thought Angels but I think too many of my fish will end up as snacks and they are semi-aggressive and I just don't want any of that negativity in my tank lol

So I saw some pearl gouramis at the LFS yesterday and made up my mind immediately. They are gorgeous! So I think I'm going to get three of them. 





































Still haven't heard about what's going on with the BML light I had to send back. The Rotala wallachii in the back is not doing well at all. It's a high light plant and the two Sat + lights just aren't cutting it. I'm going to call BML tomorrow for an update. I hope it doesn't take forever. 

I got this other new plant that the LFS didn't know what it was but it's similar to the wallachii but it's like s very light green, almost white. 










I've also got some Rotala indica to find homes for and considering getting rid of my Marimo balls too. I have four. One is huge like 5 inches and a medium size and two smaller ones. I might set up a trade for something.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

did i mention yet that i love this tank


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

really nice , just wait until the monte carlo start capeting, it will change the whole thing...
i dont remember if you are injecting CO2 or not...
My MC is carpeting just fine with no CO2(excel only) but I see some melting as well...im collecting the final bits and pieces for my CO2 system and cant wait to set it up..
Good work so far, keep it up!


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

Absolutely amazing tank. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

kep said:


> 10 tanks! I'd love to see that. I'll wait patiently


Actaully, I miscounted, but a 3 of them are fry tanks, and three of them are breeding tanks for angelfish, and with all that going on, it's hard to keep them in tip-top shape. I'd much rather just look at yours LOL.



kep said:


> Still haven't heard about what's going on with the BML light I had to send back. The Rotala wallachii in the back is not doing well at all. It's a high light plant and the two Sat + lights just aren't cutting it. I'm going to call BML tomorrow for an update. I hope it doesn't take forever.
> 
> I got this other new plant that the LFS didn't know what it was but it's similar to the wallachii but it's like s very light green, almost white.


Sorry to hear about the deaths, I've had issues with bad stock panda cories in the past myself. Sad to hear the currents aren't cutting it too, my rotala wallichii is under a spiral 15w fluorescent in an 18" tank, it grows alright, I guess, but could be better. I suppose with more light it would look amazing.

I want BML lights for my 120g so badly, but I just can't afford them, I am in Canada, and with the currency exchange, well, waaaaayy out of my budget for my 5ft tank 

I think the new plant you picked up is Mayaca fluviatilis, I bought some myself, but consider it a high light plant, so I hope it does okay with your temp lighting. I think it needs a lot of iron too, if it's too white, it needs more. But it is supposed to be a nice light green colour, and adds tons of green contrast. I love it.

Bump: As for your panda cory in the pic, looks like fungus. I don't know why they would 'go dark' unless they were stressed and bothered by something. Is this guy still going? I have cured fungus in a day with a Methylene blue swab (q-tip) in a net, just out/over the tank, then I just put the fish back in. Let us know if there is anything else you notice.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

angelcraze said:


> Actaully, I miscounted, but a 3 of them are fry tanks, and three of them are breeding tanks for angelfish, and with all that going on, it's hard to keep them in tip-top shape. I'd much rather just look at yours LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm down to two pandas now out of 5. At least the two remaining look healthy. The others all died shortly after I discovered them. 

Finally got my other BML light back last night, it's so bright with the two of them! I turned them both down to 60% now. I was running the one at 70% which was probably too much, but I'm trying to get that carpet to grow. Meanwhile the BBA is going crazy, but so are the plants. I turned the CO2 down a couple weeks ago when adding the new Otos and I need to get it back up. The drop checker is still green, but usually I run it at lime green.

The new plants I mentioned are doing great with light green tips. They seemed to do just fine under the Sat + lights. We will see what happens now with the high light.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Whelp it's been a while since an update. I haven't had much good news to report and any photos would be embarrassing. BBA has taken control. I believe I may have stopped the cause but I'm not sure. I also lost a harlequin rasbora I believe to dropsy. I lost most of my panda cories to I'm not sure what. I thought it might be columnaris but I'm not sure. No one else has shown signs of any sickness for a couple weeks so I think I'm ok. 

I plan to completely redo the tank. It's bad. Real bad. The wood is completely covered. Spot treating hasn't worked. It just spreads to nearby plants and takes them over too. 

Not giving up just gonna start over. Going to remove all inhabitants then try the one two punch method with the plants. I don't want to do it with the fauna in there. I have inverts I don't want to lose and am afraid to hurt my fish. I've got a 10g and a 20 long I will keep the fish in for a few days or so while I make the transition. 

I may have to replace most of the plants too just to remove any trace of the stuff. I haven't been real happy with this setup for a while now so I'm looking forward to a fresh start. I want to remove the giant piece of driftwood and replace with smaller pieces so there is more swimming room.

I may rehome the flagfish because they tore up all the Monte Carlo I put down. A carpet has been a goal of mine since the beginning. 

Here's some pics. Looks good from a distance but you'll see the closeup pics are disgusting.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

that oto looks happy,nice round stomach.it doesn't look as bad to others as it does to you.It does look very natural.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

MtAnimals said:


> that oto looks happy,nice round stomach.it doesn't look as bad to others as it does to you.It does look very natural.



Yes, we are our own worst critics, that's true!! And also yes, my otos are obese! Fat and happy


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

You'll want to nip the BBA in the bud asap, because once it gets hold it's tenacious and really hard to get rid of, even after the root cause(s) have been addressed. I would syringe some H2O2 directly onto it. 

How do you like your BML's? I bought 2 dutch XB myself, and love them. I went with the non MC version, with a manual dimmer, because I wanted that extra PAR & controllability. But your tank looks like it's doing really well with the new lights.


----------



## Dzrtman (Mar 4, 2014)

Kep, you said "BBA has taken control. I believe I may have stopped the cause but I'm not sure."; what do you believe was the cause of the BBA? 

Are you still using the CO2 diffuser in the back right corner? It appears you have plenty of circulation with the two circulation pumps, but I wonder if the CO2-rich water from the right-back is being adequately circulated....just a thought, I'm no expert, having experienced a similar problem with BBA. I finally conquered it by increasing the CO2 and circulation. My Amano shrimp and Ottos (plus the other fish) are still fine after several months of the making the change. 

All the best!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

exv152 said:


> You'll want to nip the BBA in the bud asap, because once it gets hold it's tenacious and really hard to get rid of, even after the root cause(s) have been addressed. I would syringe some H2O2 directly onto it.
> 
> How do you like your BML's? I bought 2 dutch XB myself, and love them. I went with the non MC version, with a manual dimmer, because I wanted that extra PAR & controllability. But your tank looks like it's doing really well with the new lights.


Yeah, that's why I decided for a redo. I've scrubbed and vacuumed and H2O2'd all day and it just isn't cutting it. I love my BML's! I battled some GSA at first, but I dialed the lights back to 55% now and they are only on for about 6.5 hours a day.



Dzrtman said:


> Kep, you said "BBA has taken control. I believe I may have stopped the cause but I'm not sure."; what do you believe was the cause of the BBA?
> 
> Are you still using the CO2 diffuser in the back right corner? It appears you have plenty of circulation with the two circulation pumps, but I wonder if the CO2-rich water from the right-back is being adequately circulated....just a thought, I'm no expert, having experienced a similar problem with BBA. I finally conquered it by increasing the CO2 and circulation. My Amano shrimp and Ottos (plus the other fish) are still fine after several months of the making the change.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the input! Yes, the diffuser is in the back right corner, but it is directly underneath the intake for the canister, so most of it is caught and blown horizontally from the right side output.

I believe it was caused by a lack of circulation and fluctuating CO2 and fertilizers. Which is pretty much everything and anything, but I did experience issues with all three so... Can't be sure. I still think I need more circulation on the bottom front because that is where it is concentrated the most. The pumps I put in there are only 425GPH so they aren't very much, but it's enough to keep some things moving. Most of the plants are swaying so that's a good sign.

While tampering with the fertilizers and CO2 I may have caused my own problems. For now I've got the CO2 cranked and steady. Drop checker is a light green that sometimes appears yellow and I have to pull it out real quick and look against my hand. Shrimp seem okay. Before these pics I had let the tank just go completely crazy and overgrown. Just trying to let the plants take over and steal all the nutrients. That's why it doesn't look so much like an island. I'm aiming for performance rather than looks right now lol

I am terrified that a restart will only start a new battle, but at least I will be more prepared this time. I didn't act fast enough in the beginning due to inexperience. It's been tough with all that wood and nooks and crannys and having so much of it at the bottom that's never above water to really treat.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have not seen your list of fish but I can offer at least one thought...
I have a planted 75g that started having bba issues on the wood an the plants. I dialed the light back a bit and made a few minor adjustments to the cO2. But IMO, the biggest helper was the addition of 3 Siamese Algae Eaters (not flying foxes or Chinese algae eaters). I still see remnants of the bba on the wood, but it almost seems as fast as the beard grows, the fish just mow it off again. I do have a 550gph power head running and have been playing around a bit with where it's pointed. Pretty sure I still have dead spots in the tank, but so far the bba is not showing up on the plants again.

Don't know if this will help in your situation, but figured I would throw it our there just in case.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Immortal1 said:


> I have not seen your list of fish but I can offer at least one thought...
> I have a planted 75g that started having bba issues on the wood an the plants. I dialed the light back a bit and made a few minor adjustments to the cO2. But IMO, the biggest helper was the addition of 3 Siamese Algae Eaters (not flying foxes or Chinese algae eaters). I still see remnants of the bba on the wood, but it almost seems as fast as the beard grows, the fish just mow it off again. I do have a 550gph power head running and have been playing around a bit with where it's pointed. Pretty sure I still have dead spots in the tank, but so far the bba is not showing up on the plants again.
> 
> Don't know if this will help in your situation, but figured I would throw it our there just in case.



Thanks for the suggestion! I have read that SAE's are the only fish that really put a dent in the stuff and that is one route that I have not pursued yet. They don't have them in my LFS so I'm going to have a look around here for a member who has them. I like that idea a lot.  Would be interesting to get them in there before I do a restart just to see what kind of damage they do to the existing stuff.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice tank! Ive had 2 of the same issues as you so I thought I could offer my experience-

1. Panda Corys like cold water. If your water is 80 or above at any time, you risk their health. They are surprisingly sensitive for corys and in my experience the toughest of all common types to keep alive. My tank is 5 years old, 125 gallons, planted with a sand bottom (my link below) and its PERFECT for Pandas, yet they still can drop off. My water is a little hard and PH a little high but those don't kill them- its the temp swings that do the most damage. But any large swings in water parameters will be hard on the Pandas as well. If your Pandas were ok for a while then just started dying, I would bet its water temp.

I have a chiller now and keep my tank at 79 degrees. My pandas do MUCH better now. I have a school of 10 doing great! But even set to 79 my tank can hit 82 and thats tough on Pandas. The LFS have tons and usually in warm tanks in the summer (here in CA) so it may seem ok but those aren't living in the store like that for months...

2. BBA. Its sucks. The ONLY way I got it under control in my tank was to cut all leaves with it, remove any plants with it, and change the type of plants to ones that won't get BBA- Subwassertang, Fissidens moss, Java moss etc.

I have a HUGE amount of Anubias Nana and had to pull ALL of it and put in in a hospital tank I have with no CO2 and lo light where BBA doesn't grow. (nor do plants LOL) The anubias is strong enough to last while the BBA will die off.

But spot treating etc. won't do ANYTHING if you still have it growing elsewhere in the tank.

The good news is after a while if you keep getting rid of it and get some plants it won't grow on, it will get under control.

Just know- you will NEVER get rid of it 100%, only keep it at bay. And if you ever sell any wood or plants from your tank, let the buyer know you have had BBA. 

Regardless the tank looks good and it will all work out if you keep at it!


----------



## twentyleagues (Jul 11, 2015)

I really like the island design! Looks good even with the algae issues. (they aren't that bad btw)


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

I feel your burden with the BBA. It crept into my 90g, and I haven't been able to get rid of it for two years now. I think I killed my foreground with so much h202 (it sinks). My BBA is more green BBA, it does come peel off easier than BBA, and I do dose Excel every other day, if I remember, no pressurized Co2. 

I think it looks worse to you, I don't see any BBA on your Java fern, and if it had taken a hold of your tank, it would be on the frens too, positioned so close to the light. I hope you can find a way to combat it......
and then tell me your secret


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, just realised I already commented on the BBA. I tried that siesta for a while (a month or so) and I didn't like the results. Although, I think I've been trying too many different things at once, and I haven't found the BBA causing issue(s) yet. 

I am getting a stronger LED shipped soon, so I will see what happens and if I can offer any real advice to you.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello friends! I've been MIA for a couple months. Swamped with work and life  My tank hasn't been a huge priority either, but good news is I somehow put a stop to the BBA or at least slowed it way down.  I pretty much just gave up and the whole tank was a fluffy fur ball of BBA. I made a couple of changes which I think attributed to stopping it: I increased the CO2 and let the plants grow wild. I added some more fast growing plants, mainly star grass and just let them go crazy. The existing BBA keeps growing and spreading, but when I scrape the wood clean it's not regrowing in that spot. So I think I've nailed it. I've been incredibly lax with fertilizers and haven't been adding much at all. Although I'm having a BGA flare up. Not as worried about that one though. 

Overall the tank is doing well. I am really liking the way the Java fern has grown in and filled out. It's adding some great dimension and I like the way it makes your eyes move around the tank. 

I added three ivory mystery snails which all ended up dying. This summer in San Diego has been incredibly hot and without central air conditioning I have been having a hard time keeping the tank cool. It got up to 81 degrees several times and I think it was just too much for them. I try to keep the tank at 77. I've resorted to setting the window a/c unit on energy saver at 79 degrees and that seems to keep the tank mostly stable. The electricity bill has certainly gone up! Can't wait for winter. For water changes I've had to buy a block of ice and cool the water as much as 10 degrees before adding it to the tank. I've also switched to bi-weekly water changes instead of weekly. 

All of the fish are doing well for the most part. The otos are thriving - all with super fat, nice round bellies. Plenty of good stuff for them to eat! I did lose a flagfish and one of the rummynose has some sort of white fungus on its dorsal fin, but it doesn't seem to be affecting it at all or spreading to anyone else.

The amano shrimp have been quite entertaining lately. Not sure what causes them to do it, but occasionally they all come out of hiding and do laps around the tank! They all just fly around the tank going up and down and around and it looks like they are having a blast! I call them shrimp parties. 

Still preparing for a tank redo, but it will be a lot of work. Going to set up a 20g and a 10g as a temporary home for the fish and I expect it to take a few days to put the tank in order. I don't want to have to rush so the spare tanks will be an attempt to keep them as comfortable as possible while they are away from home. 

Now for some photos! 



















Can anyone tell me what these white things are? Some sort of egg? They are increasing rapidly. They gross me the heck out - a lot. I have trypophobia... A very strange thing but those white things are a good example of the phobia. Something like that will get stuck in my head and it literally makes me sick to my stomach and my skin crawls. Nightmares even sometimes! Yes, I know - I'm kinda weird. Even stranger though is my sister has it too. Anyways, what are they and how do I get rid of them and keep them away? I have scraped them off but they are pretty sticky on the wood and don't want to come off. They are tucked in to nooks and crannies and are hard to get to. 



















Thanks for reading and I'd love to hear from you guys and gals!


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

LOL those are nerite snail eggs. My driftwood has become ridden with their eggs. 

Awesome scape btw


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

jcmv4792 said:


> LOL those are nerite snail eggs. My driftwood has become ridden with their eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome scape btw



Thank you!

And that's a relief. Just some snail eggs lol They must be happy campers then cus they are laying like crazy. What are the chances that they hatch? Baby snails are adorable. My assassin snails have bred and I have a couple tiny ones running around.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

kep said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And that's a relief. Just some snail eggs lol They must be happy campers then cus they are laying like crazy. What are the chances that they hatch? Baby snails are adorable. My assassin snails have bred and I have a couple tiny ones running around.


I could be mistaken, but they will not hatch in freshwater. Nerite snails need brackish water in order for the eggs to hatch. So those eggs will just be a cosmetic nuisance. I certainly don't mind it the look.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

jcmv4792 said:


> I could be mistaken, but they will not hatch in freshwater. Nerite snails need brackish water in order for the eggs to hatch. So those eggs will just be a cosmetic nuisance. I certainly don't mind it the look.



Okay, then I won't feel guilty getting rid of them. If they didn't creep me out it wouldn't be that big of a deal to leave them. lol


----------



## Dzrtman (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Kep, your tank looks great!



kep said:


> The amano shrimp have been quite entertaining lately. Not sure what causes them to do it, but occasionally they all come out of hiding and do laps around the tank! They all just fly around the tank going up and down and around and it looks like they are having a blast! I call them shrimp parties.


My Amano shrimp behave in the same way when one of the females is starting to change her skin; I believe she is releasing pheromones... When my females are in this condition several males attach themselves to her, even while she is moving around. Here is a photograph of this behavior. It may also have the added benefit of helping her get out of her old skin (my KH is 10 and GH 12, so I think this may make the skins 'tougher').


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Dzrtman said:


> Hi Kep, your tank looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! And wow! What a trip! That would make sense. Cool picture! There's no dog piling in my tank though but maybe it is something similar. lol My tank runs about 7 GH and 3 KH. It used to be lower but I do a mix of tap and bottled water now. 

Here's a video I took of the tail end of the party. 

https://vimeo.com/141566190


----------

